# [iptables] Message "unknown error 4294967295"(Résolu)

## lefoid

C'est encore moi   :Smile: 

En relisant plus attentivement les messages au démarrage, j'ai vu celui-ci :

 *Quote:*   

> iptables : unknown error 4294967295

 

juste après que Firestarter se soit lancé.

J'ai cherché sur Google et vu que c'était une erreur "courante".

Cependant, le seul tuto que j'ai trouvé d'intéressant était pour Slackware,et

consistait à rendre exécutable un script firewall (si j'ai bien compris).

Or, si ce script existe, il doit appartenir à Firestarter et il n'est pas là où

j'ai cherché   :Confused: 

Pour information, j'ai la version 1.3.5 d'Iptables.

A vot' bon coeur, M'sieur-dame   :Laughing: 

PS : une méthode pour récupérer "aisément" la totalité de ce qui est écrit lors du démarrage ?

Je crois en avoir vu 2-3 autres des petits mots pas "sympas" !

Et pourtant, ça fonctionne   :Wink: Last edited by lefoid on Sun Jul 30, 2006 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> Summary: Unknown error 4294967295
> 
>            Product: iptables
> 
>            Version: 1.3.5
> ...

 

Donc, si tu veux avoir le véritable message d'erreur, repasse à une version inférieure d'iptables.

Sinon, il doit te manquer des options dans le kernel : (source)

 *Quote:*   

> Could you run
> 
> grep _NF_ /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> To show all kernel options for this. And paste here.

 

Et, accessoirement, peux-tu essayer de voir quelles sont les règles iptables que firestarter t'a généré, et les poster ici ? (il doit y avoir un fichier de config quelque part dans /etc dans lequel firestarter stocke les règles)

PS : Pour les messages lors du boot, regarde dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/rc, il y a une variable RC_BOOTLOG à activer, et un programme à emerger.

----------

## lefoid

Bon, voici ce que j'obtiens avec :

```
grep_NF_/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y
> 
> # CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set
> ...

 

J'imagine qu'il ya du bon et du inutile   :Confused: 

Pour ce qui est du fichier généré par Firestarter, il est relativement long : je peux le mettre

en entier sur le forum ? J'avoue n'avoir rien vu de "spécial" dedans, si ce n'est qu'il est bien

compliqué   :Very Happy: 

Merci pour le Bootlog, je vais voir ce que ça va donner !

----------

## lefoid

Après tout, c'est long mais ça parlera peut-être à certains :

 *Quote:*   

> #-----------( Firestarter 1.0.3, Netfilter kernel subsystem in use )----------#
> 
> #                                                                             #
> 
> # This firewall was generated by Firestarter on 2006-04-09 22:35              #
> ...

 

Bon courage, perso ça dépasse mes compétences   :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

Peux-tu donner aussi :

```

$ grep NETFILTER /usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## lefoid

Voila ce que donne :

```
grep NETFILTER /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_NETFILTER=y
> 
> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set
> ...

 

Je n'y comprends pas grand chose, mais de ce que je vois depuis tout à l'heure,

j'ai l'impression que les lignes où "MARK" est indiqué, et où on voit "is not set", devraient

plutôt être avec "=y". Je suppose que mon noyau est mal configuré.

Je vais quand même attendre les avis d'experts   :Wink: 

Au fait, ce problème au départ, est-il très important ? Je veux dire par là, est-ce que ça a une

influence sur la qualité (l'efficacité) du firewall ?

----------

## netfab

D'après ta config kernel :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set 
> 
> 

 

D'après le script généré par firestarter :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $MPB ipt_REJECT 2> /dev/null
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

==> error : unknown target REJECT

----------

## lefoid

Merci, problème résolu après avoir coché la bonne case dans noyau   :Smile: 

Décidément, je suis venu à la Gentoo un peu par hasard, par curiosité ...

Ce forum est un vrai support : merci à tous   :Wink: 

Allez, je me plonge dans le bootlog pour voir ce qui peut être améliorer

et je reviens   :Laughing: 

Merci encore !

----------

## Trapamoosch

Une bonne méthode pour avoir un noyau "pile-poil" sur les iptables, c'est de compiler toutes les options iptables en modules dans le noyau, de voir quels modules sont chargés (avec lsmod) et de ne laisser que ceux-là.

Un peu fastidieux, ceci dit, mais ça marche.

----------

